# UV additive?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.mertons.com/Epoxy/epoxy_resins/sb.html

or simply apply spar varnish over the epoxy.
My hull is straight epoxy, coming up on 3 years of use,
being garage kept the unprotected epoxy is still glossy.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Wish I could keep my toys under cover. Thanks for the link, I'll keep that in mind. I only need a few ounces and have plenty of laminating epoxy on hand, that is why I was hoping for an additive. Varnish is always an option, but did not want to deal with the revarnishing issues. Besides I'm doing a handle and wanted the the durability of epoxy. Not a big issue to touch it up every now and again.

Swamp


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

West Systems 207 contains a UV inhibitor. It has worked well for carbon fiber grips on fishing rods but I do not how how it would last in constant direct sun light.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Raka now caries a UV epoxy. It's about $180 for a 3 gal kit.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What kind of handle? Can you use one of these new hi-tech plastic lumber pieces to make the handle?


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Sure I could. I even have some HDPE etc. laying around. I'd just prefer a low maintenance clear coated wood because that's what I want. I may just not get what I want... that whole thing about cake and eating.

Swamp


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Put several coats of epoxy on the wood to seal and stabilize it, sand it smooth and apply clear Awlgrip. It isn't cheap but it will not need to be redone on a regular schedule like other finish options.

I did a custom toe rail for a friends boat about 10 years ago and he has yet to refinish it. You can roll and tip it if you use the brushing converter. 

Oh yea, don't breathe the fumes


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, good to know. Might have to do more wood trim sometime.

Swamp


----------

